
What it’s like to suffer from the coronavirus’s weirdest symptom - Kaibeezy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/what-its-like-to-suffer-from-the-coronaviruss-weirdest-symptom/2020/04/13/68e0adc4-7853-11ea-a130-df573469f094_story.html
======
Kaibeezy
Thought it said symptom _s_ , was disappointed it's only about loss of taste
and smell. But the comments have a smorgasbord of other ones listed (including
the usual suspects), which was exactly what I was looking for to see if anyone
else had my strange symptoms -- a rash across my toes for a few days, and one
night of chills, but nothing else:

\- rash

\- clots in capillaries

\- clots in larger blood vessels

\- pink eye

\- dry cough

\- wet cough

\- intestinal upset

\- fever

\- chills

\- night sweats

\- diarrhea

\- runny nose

\- more intense sense of taste

\- hair loss

\- appendicitis

\- headache

\- worst flu ever

